# given name+surname that means something as a whole



## jonquiliser

I was wondering if you people know any names that, as a whole (given name and surname/s) mean something.

There are a few really funny ones in Spanish, like Paz Mata (and for a second surname, Morales wouldn't be bad...! ), Armando Guerra, Inmaculada Morales... (meaning: 'peace kills'; 'arming for war'; 'immaculate morals - well, this not exactly as there's not agreement but... anyway).

If you have any nicies to share, I'll be happy to read them


----------



## badgrammar

In French there are a few.  One that comes instantly to mind is "Fortuné", which is rare in the "Hexagon" but is a fairly common name in the Dom-Toms (French overseas territories) and Francophone Africa.  It means "lucky". 

I think of this one because not too long ago a 10 year old boy at my kids' school named "Fortuné" fell into a condemned well about 6 meters deep, and was waist-high in water at the bottom  for about an hour while firefighters figured out how to get him out of there.  

When the kids told me the story they said "C'était fortuné!!!" (It was Fortuné/It was lucky/It was good luck).  I just thought they were saying "Boy, was he lucky".  Only later did I learn that it was the boy's name.  And his parents could not have chosen a better name, could they  ?


----------



## samanthalee

In Mandarin, there is a rather common surname Wu 吴, which sounds like the negative imperative "wu 无".

As it is, Chinese surnames always comes before the given name. So any names with "good" meanings when appended behind this surname, turns negative.


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian there are sooo many name+surname having a funny meaning. Luckily they're very uncommon I also add: bad parents!

Bianco Natale (white christmas)
Santa Messa (holy mass)
Fortunato Muoio (I) die lucky)
Romano Impero (roman empire)
Liberato Schiavo (free slave)
Cielo Stellato (starry sky)
Oceano Pacifico (pacific ocean)
Isola della Morte (dead island)
Dino Sauro (dinosaur)
Felice Pochettino (little bit happy)
Fedele Cane (loyal dog)
Buffa Vita (funny life)
Concetto Strano (strange concept)

And many many more, especially with "sexual" meanings


----------



## jonquiliser

Thank you badgrammar, samanthalee and Lello4ever for these little pearls! 

I just remembered another one, in Finnish. I doubt anyone is called like that )!), it's just a story a teacher once told my class, about a couple who had for long wanted a child -a boy- but then when they finally managed to get a kid, they got a girl, whom they named "Ainoa Toive Sirpa-Leena", which would mean roughly "[our] only hope crushed"....


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
Oda Mari (One of the many kanji representations is 小田麻里): A girl's name meaning, "Shut up!"
Yoshi Ikuzō: The name of a male singer (吉幾三).  It's a pun with, "Now, let's go."

Punned names are an oft-used tool for hinting the personality of a character in novels.  If you look for them, there are a lot of names equally facetious in real life, I think.


----------



## Joannes

The first - and for the time being the only - one I can think of is *Piet Uyttebroeck*. *Piet* is a colloquial term for 'penis' in Belgian Dutch, and *Uyttebroeck* can be analysed as *uit de broek* 'out of the pants'.


----------



## Lopes

What about Peter Selie?  
Peterselie is Dutch for parsley.
And of course the brothers Cor and Ab Rupt


----------



## zazap

Uy! There are tons in French!
Let me start with Eva Poré (evaporated) and Yvan Desgreniers (he sells attics- that was a friend's dad's name)...

Qui dit mieux?


----------



## badgrammar

Ah, now I see I did not read the original post closely enough, you are looking for a first/last name combination that has a meaning...

Well, there are many, but most of them are just jokes, nobody would really have those names, but you could imagine plenty.  In France people enjoy jokes that go something like this:

M. et Mme. Lafenêtre ont deux fils, comment s'appellent-ils? 
Geoffroy et Ferm...
Donc ça fait?
Geoffroy Ferm la fenêtre.

Not very funny, eh?  There are better examples, still, not my favorite kind of joke. 


But I did have a good friend back in my high school days whose name was Joseph Self.  And he went by "Joe".  Joe Self. No kidding.  I thought his parents either had a good sense of humor or were totally oblivious.

Another real life example was Ima Hogg, the daughter of a Texas governor and  a highly respected figure in the state.


----------



## Whodunit

There are very very very many in German. 

Anna Nass (> _Ananas_ "pineapple")
Axel Schweiß (> _Axelschweiß_ "underarm perspiration")
Claire Grube (> _Klärgrube_ "cesspit")
Frank Reich (> _Frankreich_ "France")
Hagen Kreuz (> _Hakenkreuz_ "swastika")
Hans Wurst (> _Hanswurst_ "fool/idiot")
Karl Auer (> _Kalauer_ "low pun")
Klara Himmel (> _Klarer_ _Himmel_ "clear sky") _This is the name of a local radio anchorwoman_
Mario(n) Nette (> _Marionette_ "marionette")
Peter Rast (> "Peter races") _This would technically work for any first name_
Rainer Hohn (> _Reiner_ _Hohn_ "sheer mockery")
Roy Bär (> _Räuber_ "robber")
...

Here are more than 2000 others, but only 50 of them, I'd say, are really funny and could be possible in real life.


----------



## jonquiliser

Yes, badgrammar, I was mainly asking for whole names, but the story about Fortuné was more than good enough to pass 

Thank you, all!


----------



## palomnik

Some of these are common enough to be well-known, standing jokes in the USA.  Some examples:

Norman Conquest.
Ima Hogg
Slim Pickens (a real name)

And the classic name of the legal firm, Dewey, Cheatham & Howe (Do we cheat 'em, and how!)

There's a whole subgenre of obscene puns of this type, which I won't bore you foreros with.


----------



## suslik

I can remember some in Estonian:

Aita Leida Kuusepuu - Help to find a fir-tree
Einar Kootikumidele - No to drugs
Ingel Terasmees - Angel Ironman (that's actually a friend of my friend)
K. Ella Mees - bell ringer
Eino Toreon - well that's great
Meele-Härmi Tunnenmaa - I feel chagrin
Kai Gas - bludgeon
Erold Rabas Rotti - Erold crabbed a rat
T.Eha Setöö - factorywork
Kessu Sisselasi - who let you in
Arved-Max Mata - bills not payed
Õnne Tulits - sad bitch
Heli Kopter - helicopter
Olev Ait - shut up


----------



## Nicomon

Counter appropriate names...
My favorite candy place is held by a woman named Louise Décarie
I know a heavy weight (115 + kilos) man whose name is *LePetitcorps *(TheSmallbody)

Funny...
I remember a client named Olive Green (I just assumed the woman married a Mr Green... I can't imagine Mr & Mrs Green naming their newborn girl Olive) 

There are indeed many, in both French and English. If you do a google search for "aptonyms" (aptonym*e*s in French), you will find such names as

*M. Leborgne* (Mr TheOneEyed) _oculist_ - *M. Boivin* (Mr Drinkwine) _wine buttler/waiter_ - *G. Décarie* (sounds as "I have cavities") _dentist _- *Pierre Plouffe* (sounds like a water splash) _water ski champion_ - *David Bird* _professor of ornithology_ - *Daniel Green* _ecologist militant_, etc. 

This site (trilingual - French, English, Italian) may be of interest


----------



## zazap

In Montreal, there is a funeral home called T. Sansregrets on Sherbrooke St. in the east end. I imagine it was named after the owner, but it reads "you have no regrets". 
Nicomon, maybe you could translate the funny names you came up with for the people who don't speak French?


----------



## Nicomon

zazap said:


> Nicomon, maybe you could translate the funny names you came up with for the people who don't speak French?


 
Good idea. Sorry I never thought of it before. I just did.  

zazap was not kidding about _T Sansregret (no s), funeral homes._ There are actually 2 in the east end of Montreal... though not on Sherbrooke St. 
They're on Ontario and Beaubien.


----------



## Etcetera

I've heard once of a girl called Анжелика Хренова / Anzhelika Khrenova. 
This name sounds immensely funny for a Russian ear, but I owe you an explanation: Анжелика is the Russian transcription of the French name Angélique, and in Russian it sounds pretty posh. Хрен is the Russian for "horse-radish", but this word also has a bunch of other meanings: хрен с ним = the devil with him, хреновый = fucking. 
So, Анжелика Хренова may be "translated" into English as "Fucking Angelique". A nice name for a girl, isn't it?


----------



## Maja

Many Slavic names have meanings, especially first names. If  they are neologisms, they usually have a few letters omitted/added, and the accent is  different than in original words, but the meaning is clear. However, people  usually don't think much about the meaning (apart from parents-to-be ), and except them just as names. For example:

Dunja -> quince
Jagoda ->  strawberry
Mila -> dear/sweet
Tanja -> thinner
Sanja ->  (sanjati ->  to dream)
Zvezdana -> starry 

Miodrag ->  (mio-drag -> dear)
Bogdan -> (bogom-dan -> given by God)
Ratomir  -> (rat-o-mir -> war and peace)
etc.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

In my country there is a (rather famous) person called:

Aquiles Pinto Flores = Here I paint flowers to you. 

Bye.


----------



## MaxJ

Ben Naaktgeboren. (Was born naked)


----------



## astlanda

suslik said:


> I can remember some in Estonian:
> 
> Aita Leida Kuusepuu - Help to find a fir-tree
> Einar Kootikumidele - No to drugs
> Ingel Terasmees - Angel Ironman (that's actually a friend of my friend)
> K. Ella Mees - bell ringer
> Eino Toreon - well that's great
> Meele-Härmi Tunnenmaa - I feel chagrin
> Kai Gas - bludgeon
> Erold Rabas Rotti - Erold crabbed a rat
> T.Eha Setöö - factorywork
> Kessu Sisselasi - who let you in
> Arved-Max Mata - bills not payed
> Õnne Tulits - sad bitch
> Heli Kopter - helicopter
> Olev Ait - shut up



I'm afraid that some of them are bare combinations.
Some more here:
http://www.kuidas.info/index.php/Naljakad_Nimed

I know personally:
"Rasva Killu" = a piece of fat
"Tõnis Mägi" = a hill in Tallinn
"_Triin Lepa_" almost "lepatriinu" = a *ladybird

*Initials of our youngest chess champion Lembit Oll > L.Oll means a jerk in Estonian.
* 
I've met a Russian man Aleksandr Makedonski, which means I've met Alexander the Great.
*


----------



## astlanda

jonquiliser said:


> Thank you badgrammar, samanthalee and Lello4ever for these little pearls!
> 
> I just remembered another one, in Finnish. I doubt anyone is called like that )!), it's just a story a teacher once told my class, about a couple who had for long wanted a child -a boy- but then when they finally managed to get a kid, they got a girl, whom they named "Ainoa Toive Sirpa-Leena", which would mean roughly "[our] only hope crushed"....



Better "Aino(o) Toive Sirpa-Leena".


My boss has relatives in Finnland, who called their 3 daughters: Olga, Aina, Hilja. 
So every time they called them "Olga, Aina, Hilja!" it sounded almost the same as "Olkaa aina hilja!" = "Be always quiet!"

An English fiction - Justin Case.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Tomáš Fuk [To máš fuk] It's all-the-same! (Very "funny", when answers to "who are you" to policeman or judge or so...ask)
Vilém Prokop Mlejnek - William kicked through the mincer/mill (throughout)
René Skočdopole - René, jump to the field/acre!
My fathers classmate's families (specially grouped)
Plachý - shily
Zajíc - hare
Vyskočil - jumped up/awaked suddenly
Tvrdý - stony
Bobek - [e.g. hare's] pellet
Vytlačil - expelled/extruded


----------



## Hakro

astlanda said:


> My boss has relatives in Finnland, who called their 3 daughters: Olga, Aina, Hilja.
> So every time they called them "Olga, Aina, Hilja!" it sounded almost the same as "Olkaa aina hilja!" = "Be always quiet!"


The story has it that there was a Finnish inn-keeper couple who had four daughters and three sons. Their names were Anna, Aina, Naima, Rauha, Matti, Kustaa and Ville. Calling them all it sounded like "anna aina naimarauha matkustaville", which means "always give the privacy for love-making to the travellers".

But there are also real names of real persons:
- Armas Kallio (Dear Rock), owner of an earthwork company
- Kari Riutta (Islet Reef), sea captain
- Keino Vaahto (Artificial Foam), technician
- Miina Kenttä (Mine Field), female athlete (pole-vaulter)
- Satu Puoskari (Fairy Tale Medicaster), veterinarian
- Sulo Karju (Sweet Boar), butcher
- Taisto Rauta (Battle Iron), sculptor, famous for his steel statues
- Vesa Varis (Scion Crow), assistant in the Nature Museum
- Konsta Pollari (Constable Cop), policeman
- Harras Kyttä (Devoted Cop), Minister of the Interior, the highest police executive
- Alain Levy (Record of the Branches), director of EMI Music
etc.


----------



## mcibor

In Polish it's very hard to find name that on the whole mean something.
Though I managed to find one that matches your description:

Kolano Narcyza (rare girls name) meaning dude's knee 

But there was a funny moment once on the game show (that concerned spelling) when host asked for name and one of the contestant said
Kajak Krzysztof (K(a) jak Krzysztof - K as in Krzysztof). So the host said... "No, no, please first your name, then we start to play"


----------



## Hermocrates

Allegedly real names:

April Schauer = April shower
Barb E. Dahl = Barbie doll
Ima Hogg = I'm a hog
Jed Dye = jedi
Lynn O. Liam = linoleum
May Day
Sandy Shore, Sandy Beach
Rob Banks
Summer Camp
 Tom Katt = tomcat
Will Power


----------



## dinji

In Finland there was a well known radio reporter called _Stig Framåt_ 'move forward' (in Swedish), but the last name was an invention by himself. _Stig_ is common though.

A well known theoretical combination in Swedish would be _Sten Hård_. 'hard as stone' but parents may have spared their children from this.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Τίμος Τέλειος»* [ˈtimos ˈteli.os] (masc.) --> _mr Honest Perfect_ (perfectly honest)
*«Ιππουργός Ξυπόλυτος»* [ipurˈɣos k͡siˈpolitos] --> _mr Horse-worker Barefoot_ (barefoot horse-worker)
*«Σεβαστή Φέτα»* [sevasˈti ˈfeta] (fem.) --> _mrs Respected Feta (the name of the Greek cheese)_
*«Ηλίας Πύργος»* [iˈli.as ˈpirɣos] (masc.) --> _mr. Elias Tower_ (which is pronounced identically (yet with inverted order) with the capital of the modern Elis' prefecture, «Πύργος, Hλείας» [ˈpirɣos iˈli.as] (masc.) --> _Pyrgos, of-Elis_)
*«Χαριτωμένη Ταράτσα»* [xaɾitoˈmeni taˈɾaʦ͡a] (fem.) --> _mrs Cute Terrace_
*«Λεμονιά Σγουρή»* [lemoˈɲa zɣuˈɾi] (fem.) --> _mrs Lemon-tree Curly_ (curly lemon-tree)
*«Ανθούλα Καπνιστή»* [anˈθula kapnisˈti] (fem.) --> _mrs Anthoula Smoked_ (smoked Anthoula)
*«Λουλουδία Αγκάθη»* [luluˈði.a aŋˈgaθi] (fem.) --> _mrs. Flower Thorne_ (thorned flower)
*«Παρασκευή Μεσημέρη»* [paɾasceˈvi mesiˈmeɾi] (fem.) --> _mrs. Paraskeva Midday_ («Παρασκευή» is a common female name from the name of the week; «Παρασκευή Μεσημέρη» is loosely translated as "Friday noon").
*«Κυριακή Μεσημέρη»* [ciɾʝ͡aˈci mesiˈmeɾi] (fem.) --> _mrs Sunday Midday_ (Sunday noon).
*«Δημοκρατία Ανθρωπά»* [ðimokraˈti.a anθroˈpa] (fem.) --> _mrs Democracy Humane_ (Humane democracy).
*«Διαλεκτή Κατσίκα»* [ðʝ͡alekˈti kaˈʦ͡ika] (fem.) --> _mrs Chosen She-goat_
*«Τριανταφυλλιά Πορτοκάλη»* [tri.andafiˈʎa portoˈkali]  (fem.) _--> mrs Rose Orange _(orange rose)


----------



## Red Arrow

Other Dutch names:

Justin Case
Jo(e) King
Coos Busters = ghost busters
Loek Out = look out
Dick Tevreden = dik tevreden (very satisfied)
Connie Plassen = kon niet plassen (couldn't pee)
Beau ter Ham = boterham (slice of bread)
Hans Schoen = handschoen (glove)
K. Bouter = kabouter (gnome)


MaxJ said:


> Ben Naaktgeboren. (Was born naked)


Naaktgeboren sounds funny with any given name. Same with Suckers.

There is a Belgian comic book series called Kiekeboe (nowadays De Kiekeboes) with lots of funny names.

For example:
Thea Traal = theatraal (theatrical, exaggerated)


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
Vég Béla <--> where _végbél_ means rectum.
Nagy Ivó <--> where _nagyivó_ means bibber.

The female given name Leokádia contains the verb_ "leokád" meaning "to pulge on somebody"._


----------



## Sepia

Joannes said:


> The first - and for the time being the only - one I can think of is *Piet Uyttebroeck*. *Piet* is a colloquial term for 'penis' in Belgian Dutch, and *Uyttebroeck* can be analysed as *uit de broek* 'out of the pants'.



Every language has some - but I am not even going to try to beat that one.


----------



## allefm

I knew a lady called:
Nāra Treknā (the fat mermaid).


----------

